# assitance



## tobiloba (Nov 4, 2011)

With bitterness of heart Iam seeking the help of the forum regarding to my smartphone simvalley xp25 the phone came with german language while I tried to download english language softwere the curent softwere disapere without any information except white image.thanks.


----------



## tobiloba (Nov 4, 2011)

simvalley xp-25 smarphone is diplaying white image because of language softwere in proper download please help me restore it.


----------

